# Is my Nubian too skinny or malnourished?



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

I just got this Nubian yesterday. He is 3months old. I think he looks skinny. His sides have sunken in dents. What do you think?









Left side


















Right side


----------



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

Oops.. didn't realize photos were so big.

Here's another, but resized.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very handsome little guy...and very dairy looking too. Most dairy breeds will look as though they need some meat on their bones, how does he feel to you? Can you feel his spine protruding too much or can you feel his ribs easily?
How long since he was weaned and wormed? If he's recently weaned, he's still adjusting to having no milk, worming him would help if he has a parasite load.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...if he was just weaned ....they do lose weight....milk fat...also.. he is under stress..from the move.... so a worm load... may be possible.....
ask the prior owner if ...they wormed him ...if so....ask what was used.... 
He is cute... :wink:


----------



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

Yesterday he was given the following before I took him home.

Vitamin B12 injection
Bo-Se injection
Wormed with SafeGuard


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

My Romeo is half Nubian and he is 2 1/2 almost 3 years old. He is now a wether and he still looks hippy. Vet checked him and said he was fine. No worm load that it was the dairy breed in him. :shrug: Ben is full Nubian and is working on being weaned. :laugh: :laugh: (he thinks it's funny I don't want to give him but 1 watered down bottle a day.) He keeps trying to get more. I think he sucks his sides in at night just to make me feel bad. Bad goat mommy! I'm so hungry! (he eats goat feed and hay just fine) Look! I'm shrinking away! Call PETA! I want my bottle!

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yesterday he was given the following before I took him home.
> 
> Vitamin B12 injection
> Bo-Se injection
> Wormed with SafeGuard


 How much safeguard did they give? I am assuming it is horse wormer paste...? I ask because ...sometimes it gets under dosed....

He will also need CD&T tetanus shot... then again 21 to 28 days later.. if it wasn't given to him :wink:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

No, he does not look undernourished. If you can see his ribs, then he is too thin. Goats put on fat around the internal organs before putting it on under the skin. You do not want a fat goat because it puts a load on the lungs, heart and digestive organs.

A Nubian will not be as muscular as a meat goat. Males should be heavier than females but will still look "dairy".


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

He is handsome!! He looks good, possibly a tiny bit thin. Wow, he is really nice looking.


----------

